# AHHHHH Giardia!!!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

posted on another thread

So my oldest dog was rushed to the vet this am (keep him in your prayers) and I think the giardia hit him hard. Vomiting and diarrhea all night and this morning I found him collapsed in a corner of the house. The vet is also worried about cancer so he is there for a full works up. Kaos has GI problems anyway and something like this hits him hard. My poor old man, he was my first real working dog and I have been slowly preparing myself to lose him at some point but it will still wreak me. He is 12 years old and for the most part is doing good but that thought is always in the back of my head as I watch him age. He is a large APBT at 60lbs today but in his prime he was a healthily 70lbs dog.

Back from the Vet

I just brought him home and put him on the couch, I am heart broken to see him like this! You have to understand I even have tattoos of this dog!! He is the cornerstone of my kennel, my buddy, and life saver (he saved my life twice!). His bloodwork shows a high white blood cell count so he has a massive infection in his body, that is why he had a 104 temp this am. His fecal was full of giardia and other (cannot remember what the vet said) bugs that wreck havoc on the GI system. He cannot drink water because it come back up full force so I got some meds to help with the nausea. After I give some time for the meds to work I am going to cook him some food (chicken and rice with chicken broth) and see if I can get food in him. I am also worried about him getting dehydrated because he has a fever and cannot drink water. I have bags of fluid that I keep in stock so tonight I think we are going to do some subq fluids. If he still cannot drink by the am I will put him on IV fluids. he also is on Albon and metronidazole.

Keep my old man in your prayer please! My dogs get sick all the time because when you have 16-18 dogs in the house the chance of some one getting sick goes way up. It is not that I have sickly dogs I just have a lot. My point is I hardly ever will post anything medical because I have experience enough to take care of most of my issues at home, so this time I am asking for good thoughts from everyone. I am not ready to lose him and at his age something like Giardia can kill him. So again good thought this way please!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck my friend. I will send prayers your way. I have an 11 year old who have been my right hand man with other dogs around in our house to, so I UNDERSTAND! You can always put iv fluids under the skin if he won't drink..... good luck.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you, we are going to do sub Q fluids tonight we have all the set ups.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Poor guy..

He will be in my prayers. Hope the big guy has a speedy recovery.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I will keep him in my thoughts Lisa. I'm so sorry to heat he's ill.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

he'll be in my thoughts and prayers. so sorry to hear this, i hope everything works out.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry and I will pray for him.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I know you wouldn't be posting this if it werent a heart breaking situation. In times like this, we all need support, no matter how strong we are. I know you keep wonderful, healthy dogs and I pray that this is something that will clear up with the right meds and your TLC. Send hugs from O.Z. and Chino!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm keeping ya in my prayers girl. He'll get better, you just gotta have faith


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

That's right. You gotta have faith in yourself and what you do, your family and your friends, and the man upstairs will take care of the rest. We're all here for ya Lisa!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sending good healing thoughts your way.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! It helps allot to vent here.... I just took him outside to go potty and he shot out bloody water, my poor little man. I will be sitting with him all night and giving him broth by syringe. We are also getting ready to do some sub Q fluids. {sigh}


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Update,
worse today so we put him on IV fluids and he is set up in the living room so I can sit in here and watch him. The good news is he is not vomiting when I give him sips of water. He still has no interest in food and that is ok since I have him on the IV. I have been putting his meds in a shot glass and dissolving them in chicken broth. Then I have to force it down him.... poor guy at least I only have to do that 2x a day. So I just hope the meds kick in soon, his temp is still a 104.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He should be starting to feel better over the next day or so... gotta give the antibiotics time to kick in girl. I know you're freaking out and I'm keeping you and Kaos in my prayers.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh gosh girl! i'm so sorry to hear about your lil' man. it's never easy when a kid is sick, but we are all here for ya! and get rest yourself too! i know it can take a toll on you staying up with him watching over him. He knows you are there and how much you love him. and im sure..well..more than sure that he knows you are doing everything you can. we will keep him in our prayers, and keep us updated!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

No animal can ask for better care than what you are giving. I have seen bully breeds pull through where other dogs wouldn't make it. I know he can sense how much you care about him, and he is fighting as hard as he can for you. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

a bit of good news, Kaos ate a bite of chicken and his stool was not blood. The little things that can make a mom happy! Thank you for all the well wishes!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm glad to hear he's showing signs of improvement! Keep us posted!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds like the prayers are working. Together we can make a difference. I've been trhrough Giardia too but with a pup and he pulled thru. Keep the faith. Kaos knows you love him and that's a big part of his getting well.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> Sounds like the prayers are working. Together we can make a difference. I've been trhrough Giardia too but with a pup and he pulled thru. Keep the faith. Kaos knows you love him and that's a big part of his getting well.


Big AMEN on that.:goodpost: :clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

His fever broke and he is off the IV and ate 2 small meals today. Thank you guys for the support. That old man is my baby and I am not ready for him to go yet. He is still really sick but I think the worst of over. YAY


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that he's improving!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Better today but I had tried to give him canned dog food and he wouldn't eat it but as soon as I cooked up chicken and rice he ate it all. I think he is spoiled now! lol


----------

